# Suppression de boite aux lettres



## emichalon (25 Mai 2008)

Bonjour, 
Je souhaite supprimer une boite aux lettres dans Mail.
Méthode : je sélectionne la boite aux lettres, puis BAL, et supprimer la BAL.
Une boite de dialogue s'ouvre pour me demander confirmation de la suppression de la BAL en question. Je clique sur supprimer.
Mais la boite aux lettres est toujours là. Même après un redémarrage de Mail.
J'ai essayé plusieurs fois en vain. La boite aux lettres est pourtant vide de messages.

Je cherche donc un peu d'aide. Pour ceux qui m'apporteront une solution...MERCI


----------



## ntx (25 Mai 2008)

Es-tu en Imap ? Si oui, boîte en local ou sur le serveur ?


----------



## emichalon (26 Mai 2008)

Non. Je suis en serveur POP. Il s'agit d'une boite Orange.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2008)

il s'agit de quelle BAL? Emplacement ?

Au dessus ou en dessous de "sur mon mac"  ?

partie du haut; ca revient automatiquement
(et heureusement)

partie du bas , les vraies et seules boites persos  amovibles


----------



## r e m y (26 Mai 2008)

Il faut suppirmer le "compte" de mesagerie (dans les préférences de Mail). Tant que ce compte n'est pas supprimé, Mail va retourner le consulter pour relever le courrier et donc recréer la BAL que tu croyais avoir supprimée


----------



## emichalon (26 Mai 2008)

Il s'agit d'une boite située au dessus de "SUR MON MAC".
Mais j'ai enfin compris comment supprimer un compte. Ce que j'ai fait pour le compte Orange. 
Donc plus de BAL Orange non plus.
En fait je n'avais pas compris qu'il fallait cliquer sur le (-) pour la suppression.
Merci aux contributeurs.


----------

